# Todays Project - Bangles



## NYWoodturner

Turned these two today. The cores come from Eric - (Bangleguy.com) They are extremely fun to turn and are great sellers. The copper is dressed with Coolibah Burl, and the Stainless Steel is dressed in Zebrawood. Both are finished with CA. Comments and critique welcome. Thanks for looking.
Resized to 800.


----------



## Mike1950

How about a critique of beautiful wood and use of the same!!!


----------



## BassBlaster

My only complaint is your picture size. Resize them to fit the screen. 1000 pixels as the largest dimension works great.

They look good from what I can tell. I cant wait till he gets more made so I can give one a go!!


----------



## BangleGuy

These look great! The Coolibah burl is really awesome. I am glad the bangles are selling well. I have a few size 8's and 9's in stock now, and expect the size 8.5 next weekend. I will post them on my website as soon as I get them.

Scott you will get 4 cores this week that I sent on Thursday. I have another art show next weekend and I will test the market for my new, lightweight design. I can report that my 5'-5", 120 lb wife loves them. Although she is waiting for the size 7.5s coming in a few weeks


----------



## NYWoodturner

BangleGuy said:


> These look great! The Coolibah burl is really awesome. I am glad the bangles are selling well. I have a few size 8's and 9's in stock now, and expect the size 8.5 next weekend. I will post them on my website as soon as I get them.
> 
> Scott you will get 4 cores this week that I sent on Thursday. I have another art show next weekend and I will test the market for my new, lightweight design. I can report that my 5'-5", 120 lb wife loves them. Although she is waiting for the size 7.5s coming in a few weeks



Eric - These are from that batch of 4. You beat the Holiday ! - props for fast shipping !. The Zebrawood is the new design. 
My wife also gives a big thumbs up to the new design. These are still for the fundraiser but she prefers they were for her...
Scott


----------



## davidgiul

I am curious about picture size. When I review the properties of the above posted pictures of the bangles, which by the way are beautiful, the size is
800 pixels x 700 pixels. Now compare that to the buzzard I mean eagle that cougar uses as his signature, which is 1073 pixels x 445 pixels. What are the maximum dimensions that are acceptable?


----------



## Mike1950

David, He must be viewing on cell phone all seems fine to me. My pics are just about the same size as Roys. Maybe somebody else should start a thread(don't want to steal this one) on picture size and problems. Not me I am one of the computer klutz's here.


----------



## BangleGuy

Scott, can you tell me more about your CA finish process? I have been applying CA to the last dozen or so bangles I made, but find that mine get grooved somehow. I am wondering if I catch a piece of grit in my wet sanding and then that gouges the CA(?) So I have to reapply the CA and start all over with wet sanding... I think I have only made one or two that I completed the finish the first time around. Kind of a pain. 

I am using two coats of thin followed by 20 coats of medium with a spray of accelerator between coats. I am using Bob Smith 152 Insta-Set, but have ordered some NCF aerosol accelerator for my next attempt. I apply the CA with a Viva plain paper towel. :thanx:


----------



## NYWoodturner

BangleGuy said:


> Scott, can you tell me more about your CA finish process? I have been applying CA to the last dozen or so bangles I made, but find that mine get grooved somehow. I am wondering if I catch a piece of grit in my wet sanding and then that gouges the CA(?) So I have to reapply the CA and start all over with wet sanding... I think I have only made one or two that I completed the finish the first time around. Kind of a pain.
> 
> I am using two coats of thin followed by 20 coats of medium with a spray of accelerator between coats. I am using Bob Smith 152 Insta-Set, but have ordered some NCF aerosol accelerator for my next attempt. I apply the CA with a Viva plain paper towel. :thanx:



Eric;

The number one game changer for you will be to stop using paper towels to apply the CA and use Craft Foam.
I tried CA finished before on my pens but could never get one I was happy with. Here are the steps I take:

Sand to 400 or 600 depending on the wood - You will know

Cut a piece of the foam to less than the with of the piece you are finishing (Really a matter of personal choice)
Turn the lathe on at it slowest speed
I apply the glue at the top and let it feed down to to the foam 
I hold the foam at about the mid point 
Use the foam to spread the glue back and forth evenly.
One coat using this method will equal about 10 to the paper towel method.
I usually spray it with accelerator between coats But I don't recommend aerosol. Not from a finish standpoint, but a health standpoint - that stuff tears me up !
The coats wont be glass like - or at least mine aren't
The comes the sanding process.
I sand using Micro Mesh through 16000

Glue will get on the metal core - you can't avoid it
This can be cleaned up by your method of choice. I usually use a micro size parting tool and hand turn the lathe using the index wheel.

I have also waxed the core with paste wax prior to assembly - but Im not really sure how much remained to the end. It seemed ok - but not worth the risk of getting the wax on the wood and possibly having a blotchy finish.

Hope this helps. Good luck and let me know how it goes.
Scott


----------



## BangleGuy

Thanks Scott for the great tip!:thanx: I will order some foam asap and give it a try.


----------



## EricJS

BangleGuy said:


> Scott, can you tell me more about your CA finish process? I have been applying CA to the last dozen or so bangles I made, but find that mine get grooved somehow. I am wondering if I catch a piece of grit in my wet sanding and then that gouges the CA(?) So I have to reapply the CA and start all over with wet sanding... I think I have only made one or two that I completed the finish the first time around. Kind of a pain.
> 
> I am using two coats of thin followed by 20 coats of medium with a spray of accelerator between coats. I am using Bob Smith 152 Insta-Set, but have ordered some NCF aerosol accelerator for my next attempt. I apply the CA with a Viva plain paper towel. :thanx:



Eric, you've identified a common problem. The same thing has happened to me & now I make sure to wipe it down between grits.


----------



## BassBlaster

davidgiul said:


> I am curious about picture size. When I review the properties of the above posted pictures of the bangles, which by the way are beautiful, the size is
> 800 pixels x 700 pixels. Now compare that to the buzzard I mean eagle that cougar uses as his signature, which is 1073 pixels x 445 pixels. What are the maximum dimensions that are acceptable?



He resized the pics, they are fine now. I dunno what the maximum that is accepted is but I have found that somewhere between 800 and 1000 pixels as a largest dimension seems to work best.


----------



## NYWoodturner

BassBlaster said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious about picture size. When I review the properties of the above posted pictures of the bangles, which by the way are beautiful, the size is
> 800 pixels x 700 pixels. Now compare that to the buzzard I mean eagle that cougar uses as his signature, which is 1073 pixels x 445 pixels. What are the maximum dimensions that are acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He resized the pics, they are fine now. I dunno what the maximum that is accepted is but I have found that somewhere between 800 and 1000 pixels as a largest dimension seems to work best.
Click to expand...


The original post was 1000 - and it was pretty huge. I thought that I remembered that from the rules but I was surprised when the post loaded.


----------

